# Anyones LO had this? Temp & rapid breathing?



## BethK

Hi everyone,

Yesterday LO was a bit stroppy and very tired so we went to put her to bed early, just as we were putting her down I noticed she was very hot, took her temp and it was 39.2 so gave calpol.

About an hour later while she was sleeping we noticed she had rapid breathing, about 52 breaths per minute, so we took her to the hospital, the doctor said her immune system was down as she was recovering from chicken pox and her throat inflamed so she had an infection and prescribed anti biotics which we gave her at 8.30 when we got back, along with some ibuprofen.

It's 3.45am now and she's just had some water and more calpol as her temp is 38.8 again.

Has anyone had this? She's not coughing so it did confuse me as he said she had some mucus on her chest :/

Anyone elses LO had fast breathing with a temp?


----------



## BethK

No one else experienced this? :(

Her temp was still high this morning so she had another dose of AB's and Calpol, was 38.8 at 10am so had Ibuprofen and is asleep now :(


----------



## pinktaffy

i would take her the dr's just to ease your mind.

my little girl has had high temp and it was tosilitis she had. i always just take her the dr's just to get her checked out.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

Rapid breathing is just a reaction to such a high temperature, nothing to worry about unless the heavy breathing continues after the temp comes down! 

My son has a viral infection at the moment and the night before last he was up during the night with a temp of 39.9 and his breathing was very rapid, but it returned to normal after the calpol kicked in and his temp started to come down!


----------



## BethK

Thank you. Her breathing does calm down when her temp calms down as she's less upset. Her temp keeps going back up though.

Have been to the docs but they just said it was an infection and gave AB's.

This is her first proper infection so not sure what to expect. When will her temp come down and stay down? Should the AB's kick in soon?

Thanks x


----------



## kellis

my little girl is just getting over a week long virus and was the same. Make sure you alternate the calpol and ibuprofen every 2/3 hours in order to keep her temp down. It's awful to see them poorly isn't it, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

The antibiotics take about 48 hours to kick in fully, then she should start feeling a bit better.. Make sure you finish the course of AB's or she could relapse and pick up something else! 

hope she feels better soon x


----------



## BethK

Thanks everyone! I'm going to work out a timetable of calpol and ibuprofen so that she's always covered as she's not ATM.

Will also make sure we don't miss a dose of the AB and complete the course.

I'm hoping it's not a week long thing as yesterday was my first day back at work after LO had chicken pox so could do with not having another week off :(

But she's more important so will go with the flow and pray she gets better soon. X


----------



## BabyGirl999

I know someone else has already put ur mind at rest, but my LO also had fast breathing with a temp.


----------



## BethK

BabyGirl999 said:


> I know someone else has already put ur mind at rest, but my LO also had fast breathing with a temp.

Thank you! X

She does seem better when her temp is low so tomorrow I'm going to try alternating calpol and ibuprofen at even times so she's covered all the time.

Hope the anti biotics kick in soon.

I googled high temp, rapid breathing, achey - never again!


----------



## New Mrs W

Hiya. I know you've already had lots of reassurance but when they're poorly you can expect a temp and to be using calpol for a good few days. It says on the box not to use calpol for more than three days without consulting your doc but you have consulted and you know it's an infection (which will definitely cause a high temp as she fights it off) so keep going with what you're doing. Her temp will keep on going back up until the infection has gone but that's normal, in fact it's good because it tells you that her immune system is working well. Only worry if her temp is very high 39° + and nothing you do is bringing it down. It sounds like you're doing a really good job xxx


----------



## XfairyhopesX

aidens had this too babe xxx


----------

